# Sigma BC 1200 wireless cycle computer



## Plax (1 Jan 2008)

I have one of these and I've had nothing but problems from it since getting it. When it does work, then it'll be fine on the way to work, but when it is time for the commute home, it stops working - it gives no readings. I've tried resetting it, leaving it alone, changing the battery - no joy. 
Anyone else got one of these? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## BentMikey (1 Jan 2008)

Lots of people seem to have trouble with wireless computers, which is why I like to use a Cateye Astrale 8 wired computer on my bikes. On the 'bent I have no choice, because wired computers are blocked out big time due to the weird geometry.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (1 Jan 2008)

I've got a 1606L which I use on two bikes with no problems whatsoever. I will say that the spacing between the magnet and transmitter is sensitive and shoud be as close as is safe. I mount the transmitters pointing forwards so that in the event it swings into the spokes it forms a trailing edge.

Where have you mounted the receiver?


----------



## ash68 (1 Jan 2008)

yeh, Ive had a wireless sigma for about a year. No real probs yet, but I've had to change the battery in the wheel transponder once. Can't remember my model of 'puter but if I press a button on the transponder a green light comes on if the battery is ok, same with the reciever. Don't know if yours is the same but I have to press the computer button to activate the computer to start and record readings as I start a ride, otherwise it won't register any readings. Sorry if I'm trying to teach my granny to suck eggs, but thought I'd try and help anyway.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Jan 2008)

my wired one worked great, until i let it fall under the wheels of a car that is. prefer wired to wireless myself.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (1 Jan 2008)

So many wires, so much drag!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Jan 2008)

Gerry Attrick said:


> So many wires, so much drag!



don't recall greg lemond being terribly inconvenienced by them.


----------



## gambatte (1 Jan 2008)

got one of these quite a while ago

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3332665/Trail/searchtext>CYCLE.htm

Just realised its been on 3 different bikes and had the batteries renewed a few times, with no problems.


----------



## Plax (1 Jan 2008)

Gerry Attrick said:


> I've got a 1606L which I use on two bikes with no problems whatsoever. I will say that the spacing between the magnet and transmitter is sensitive and shoud be as close as is safe. I mount the transmitters pointing forwards so that in the event it swings into the spokes it forms a trailing edge.
> 
> Where have you mounted the receiver?



I've put the magnet and transmitter as close as I can without it catching. The part on the handlebars is kind of in the middle.



> Can't remember my model of 'puter but if I press a button on the transponder a green light comes on if the battery is ok, same with the reciever. Don't know if yours is the same but I have to press the computer button to activate the computer to start and record readings as I start a ride, otherwise it won't register any readings.



Yes, I have this on mine too. I have tried pressing these each time but not worked. I've tried pressing the computer button too.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (1 Jan 2008)

Can only think your battery(ies) is or are low. Might be worth checking before visiting LBS.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (1 Jan 2008)

alecstilleyedye said:


> don't recall greg lemond being terribly inconvenienced by them.


Come to think of it, neither were the "Thunderbirds".


----------



## ash68 (1 Jan 2008)

agree, if the green light doesn't come on try changing the battery on that unit. Think there is three batteries isn't there? 1 for the wheel transponder, 1 for the receiver and 1 for the computer head.MY computer played up like yours, ok in the morning, tempramental at night time for some reason. think it was the receiver battery in the end. Worth a try?


----------



## gambatte (1 Jan 2008)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Can only think your battery(ies) is or are low. Might be worth checking before visiting LBS.



it'd be the next thing I was checking


----------



## Plax (1 Jan 2008)

ash68 said:


> agree, if the green light doesn't come on try changing the battery on that unit. Think there is three batteries isn't there? 1 for the wheel transponder, 1 for the receiver and 1 for the computer head.MY computer played up like yours, ok in the morning, tempramental at night time for some reason. think it was the receiver battery in the end. Worth a try?



The green lights come on fine, and I've changed the battery in the wheel transponder as the light was faint. Might change the battery in the reciever to see if that makes a difference, but the green light for that seems fine. Next time I'm gonna go wired!


----------



## ash68 (1 Jan 2008)

yeh, fair point. Only other thing which comes to mind is corrosion or dampness on the contacts for the receiver or computer head. Must admit it's bloody frustrating when the compuer doesn't work right. I hate it when one goes off midride especially if i'm keeping a check of my mileage, average speed etc. Bloody technology


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Jan 2008)

Gerry Attrick said:


> So many wires, so much drag!



offset of course by the weight saved by not having heavy sensors, extra batteries etc instead of a light little wire.


----------



## 008 (3 Jan 2008)

Plax - I had the same computer with exactly the same problem... changed all the batteries, even tho the little green light was coming on, but still temperamental.

This was my second wireless computer and both had lasted less than a year... LBS replaced the first one but it took a couple of weeks after they sent it back to the suppliers. I couldn't be bothered to return the Sigma and just replaced it with a wired Cateye Mity 8. So far so good.


----------



## 008 (3 Jan 2008)

Must add that I also cleaned all the contact points and adjusted the magnet as well... but to no avail!!


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (3 Jan 2008)

I had a sigma wireless and it was awful. Calling it tempramental implies it worked more than it really did. Returned it and was reimbursed, Couldn't operate the switches manually and had to resort to using a pen or similar. Ended up putting a hole through the rubber cover. It was a lottery as to whether it would work or not.

The cat eye I was given for christmas is working a treat (but I haven't sussed out how to set the time tho'  )


----------



## Plax (3 Jan 2008)

Well, I obviously have a duff 'en then! How much are these Cateye computers? I've made a New Years Resolution not to buy anything else for the bike unless absolutely necessary (I spend more than twice the money I save on Petrol by cycling, on - cycling accessories!!!).


----------



## bonj2 (3 Jan 2008)

Plax - I once tried a wireless one and it worked indoors and when it was quite warm, but if it was cold it wouldn't work. Depending on your shift, the ambient temperature could be the reason yours works on the way but not on the way home again?
More trouble than they're worth imho. in fact I think it's pretty much unanimous. Don't be afraid to take it back to the shop saying it doesn't work and ask for your money back


----------



## skinny man0903 (4 Jan 2008)

I did have a wireless computer, but it was giving false readings especially when I cycled under electric cables.I suppose that's what you get from buying a cheap £5.99 cycle computer from ebay.
I have a Cat eye Strada now, which I have never had any problems with it


----------



## Plax (5 Jan 2008)

Anyone tried a Cateye Velo 5 wired computer? Seems to be one of the cheapest on Wiggle and does basically what I want.


----------



## ash68 (5 Jan 2008)

think I'm the only one who's pleased with my sigma 'puter.Got it for nowt when i subscribed to cycling+. IT's on to it's second winter and needed only 1 battery so far. After reading all the other posts I'm just waiting for it to go wrong now


----------

